# Price for Website Use of Photographs taken for a Business



## kayleesphotography (Jul 29, 2010)

I recently accepted my first business photo shoot. I took photos for a fashion boutique/consultation business. I have already charged them $12 per hour of my time during the shoot and during editing. 
I now am trying to find a good quote for the 18 images that will be used on the client's website. The photographs will be sold will all rights to use them on the website for as long as they wish and any future print material.
The photographs have already been proofed by the very happy client. I want a price that isn't ripping them or myself off, and makes them want to work with me again.
What is a good price to quote them for 18 photos with all rights given?


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Jul 29, 2010)

Prices aren't chiseled in stone, but an average price for a regional company's website is:
Homepage 1/2 screen $300-$1,000
Secondary page 1/2 screen $200-$700

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## tirediron (Jul 29, 2010)

If you are releasing all rights, in perpetuity to high-resolution images, I would expect an absolute minimum of $15K for the project (and likely closer to $20K).


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 29, 2010)

He is getting $12/hr.  I highly doubt he will be paid that much for an image.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 29, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> He is getting $12/hr. I highly doubt he will be paid that much for an image.


 
He very likely won't be; his question was, "What is a good price..."


----------



## KmH (Jul 29, 2010)

tirediron said:


> If you are releasing all rights, in perpetuity to high-resolution images, I would expect an absolute minimum of $15K for the project (and likely closer to $20K).


+1 &#8593; &#8593; &#8593; &#8593;

Non-exclusive web use, of stock digital images at up to 400 px, runs about $35 per image for up to 3 months of use. At 640 px it's about $50 for up to 3 months..

So, that's $140 a year for up to 400 px, and $200 a year for 400px to 640 px.....per image

18 x $140 = $2520 for 1 years web use at up to 400 px
18 x $200 = $3600 for 1 years web use at 400 px to 640 px.

Year 2, 3, 4, and 5 offer a 20% discount on the previous years price.

That doesn't include any other uses. Those would cost extra and are much more expensive than web use.

Visit www.asmp.org and on the left of the page click on "Business Resources" then on "Pricing Guides" and check out their "Use Licensing" tutorial.

Many Commercial photographers use pricing software like fotoQuote Pro 6: http://www.cradocfotosoftware.com/fotoQuote-Pro/index.html


----------



## kayleesphotography (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you for the comments and suggestions. As some of you have noted, I am still new in the business and don't charge very much. I do this to try and get more clients and repeat customers. That being said, I'm thinking of quoting them at $1,500 for all photos with all rights released. Sound fair? You can take a peak at the images (album "S****") at:
http://kayleesphotography.dotphoto.com


----------



## KmH (Jul 30, 2010)

Not for you. :thumbdown:

What will you do if the they say $1500 is to much?


----------



## RL. (Jul 30, 2010)

im new to photography(3 months) and not as good as you are but even I know one should charge more than that.

But you DO have to be realistic of how much the business can afford.  If it's a huge corporation you should charge more, but if it's a ma and pop store you obviously can't ask for $3k for an image.


----------



## KmH (Jul 31, 2010)

Which is why you sell a use license tailored to the what the business actually needs.

Giving all-rights, for any desired use, in perpetuity, in the long run benefits neither the business nor the photographer.


----------



## smokinphoto (Aug 4, 2010)

KmH said:


> Which is why you sell a use license tailored to the what the business actually needs.
> 
> Giving all-rights, for any desired use, in perpetuity, in the long run benefits neither the business nor the photographer.


 
I agree.


----------

